# 2015 Kids!!!!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Well this year has been crazy!! I had 17 does kid this year, they were bred to a black headed buck and a traditional one. I started in late December and finished in one week with 22 kids on the ground, with only a loss of two kids. This past week I've been kidding out my last six does( so far all but one have kidded). This session of kidding I had 8 kids born.

So now my total is 15 doe kids and 15 buck kids. The does are three traditional blacks, a solid black, a paint black, a solid red, a solid white, and 8 traditional does. Bucks are one solid black, one paint black, one red paint and 12 traditional bucks.

Tons!!! Of color!!!! I'm so excited! Now I only have one black headed doe left. Till May at least then I have three due, that didn't take the first time!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! You will have to post some pictures!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoa you've been busy!
But you know what they say, no pics it didn't happen.:mrgreen:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! You've been BUSY! 

We need pics!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

PICS, Pics, pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll have to wait till I get to my computer my phone won't post pictures.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Picture Overload!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a fine crop of kids! Love how you captured the one flying out of the bldg.!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If any of those black paints are girls can I have them  (puppy dog face) very nice kids


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, great pictures!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

sooo cute, I love the one with the black dots on its hocks


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> If any of those black paints are girls can I have them  (puppy dog face) very nice kids


Thanks Everyone, I'll try to get updated pictures, these kids are now about 2 1/2 months old so they are much bigger then that; but they are in that awkward fase  !

Jess, The black kid with a white belly stripe is the only black paint doe. and I'm excited to see how she, and my other doe kids grow.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

My last doe kidded today, one black headed doe with a black leg, and for how small momma is this kid is huge! I'll post a pic tomorrow when there's light. Now I think I'm done, but I did check my other three does, and one of their udders was a lot fuller than I thought so she may have taken for March but I not to sure.


----------

